# CWRU Flight Nursing Academy



## medicRob (Aug 16, 2010)

I just finished getting all my BSN transcripts and paperwork filed for the Case Western Reserve University Flight Nursing Acute Care Nurse Practitioner flight nursing subspecialty program where I will focus specifically in the interest areas of air and surface critical care transport, advanced trauma management, surgical critical care, complex medical management, and complex mechanical circulatory support.


The Program: 
http://fpb.case.edu/MSN/ACNP.shtm

I am going to have to move to Cleveland when the program starts, and I was wondering where the best Trauma I center to work with is in Cleveland. I currently serve in the capacity of Second Nurse on the Trauma Team and as a TICU nurse. I have no interest in pursuing a flight nursing position as a BSN right now. I do not have the 5 years experience yet.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like fun.  I was considering something like this.  I haven't decided yet.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 16, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Sounds like fun.  I was considering something like this.  I haven't decided yet.



This is the only flight nursing degree program in the entire world as far as I know. I am quite excited to take part in their Flight nursing subspecialty MSN course. I am going to come back to Tennessee after finishing the program and work as a nurse practitioner at my local Trauma I for a few years to get enough critical care experience to qualify for a full flight position. Once I have had the fight position for a while, I intend to gun for "Chief Flight Nurse".


----------



## terrible one (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats sounds like an amazing program, 
question (off-topic) what is an EMT-LMNOP?


----------



## medicRob (Aug 16, 2010)

terrible one said:


> Congrats sounds like an amazing program,
> question (off-topic) what is an EMT-LMNOP?



It is an inside joke between myself and a forum member about the 47 different known titles for EMT's across the US. "LMNOP" is my favorite letter of the alphabet. EMT-LMNOP's have an extended skill set that more closely favors the abilites of Chuck Norris himself. For example, the EMT-LMNOP can shock asystole with favorable results, they can use the precordial thump to get people out of PEA, and can furthermore divide by zero without destroying the space-time continuum. Moreover, the EMT-LMNOP can crack a patient's chest and perform direct compressions to the heart itself, isn't that right Stephanie?


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Sounds like fun.  I was considering something like this.  I haven't decided yet.



They have a BSN Flight Nursing degree you might consider.


----------



## terrible one (Aug 17, 2010)

haha I figured it was something like that


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

medicRob said:


> I just finished getting all my BSN transcripts and paperwork filed for the Case Western Reserve University Flight Nursing Acute Care Nurse Practitioner flight nursing subspecialty program where I will focus specifically in the interest areas of air and surface critical care transport, advanced trauma management, surgical critical care, complex medical management, and complex mechanical circulatory support.
> 
> 
> The Program:
> ...



I've been looking into this program as well.

Here is a summary of my poll about Case Western ANCP program on flightweb.com





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Searching online I found the program at Case Western Reserve (Francis Payne Bolton School of Nursing) in Cleveland, Ohio.
> Would you be willing to vote on the poll, or post up your opinions of this institution as far as preparing aero-medical professionals? ... Do you think that I should work towards an ACNP, or any other type of specialization?





			
				Old School said:
			
		

> If you really want to be an ACNP, then by all means go for it....but *becoming an ACNP just to fly is a complete waste of time and money. I'm not aware of a single program in the US that requires an NP credential of their primary flight nurses, and in some cases it may actually be viewed as a liability due to legal/practice issues or a simple perception of you being overqualified.*
> 
> Of course it varies from program to program, but in general all you really need to be a decent candidate for a flight nursing position is a few years of quality critical care experience (preferably at a tertiary facility), along with a good adaptable personality and some solid clinical-decision making skills. Of course, some EMS experience is usually viewed as a big plus, but is not usually considered necessary. Aside from those two areas, probably the next best place to get some extra experience would be an ED or maybe a cath lab...
> I personally have no firsthand knowledge of the Case Western program, but they do seem to have very good reputation, for whatever that is worth. The Flight Nurse Practitioner program is very interesting, but I just don't see a market for it at all - which probably explains why there is only one such program in the country. If you know for sure that you want to fly, then wait until you get into the flight industry to decide whether or not you want to go on to NP...





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Should I worry about getting experience in a level 1 Trauma ICU?





			
				Old School said:
			
		

> Probably not. Some programs may value it - talk to the ones you plan to eventually apply to - but my opinion is that you get just as high quality critical care experience in a high-acuity SICU or MICU...



The results of the poll question:  Opinions on Flight program at Case Western:  1 person voted "thumbs up" on Case Western, 2 people voted "there are better places to get the education"



Medic Rob, I'm not trying to squelch your dream.  I kinda feel like you are on level 4 of the same video game i'm playing.  While i'm at level 1.  Good luck man and I hope you'll allow me questions about your experience when you've been there.  It seems like you are almost ready to just apply for a flight position without spending the money on the ANP program.  You don't have to take the classes to sit for your CFRN, and it seems the opinion is that you don't need it and probably shouldn't go for it, until after you are flying.

BTW:  One of my night time house supervisors is a big dog with Air Evac here in central Texas.  He told me that they hire RNs with as little as 3 years of experience as long as they can pass the company test.  You might be more ready than you think and If you like, I can try and get some contact infos to you if you wish.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

[
I was going ACNP path anyways. I will be working the same trauma unit as a Nurse practitioner and on the chopper as well, I just recently took the MCAT and will be going to med school after that. 

I could get on with the flight service as a BSN if I had 2 more years experience with no problem, I know the people, I work the trauma center
that the flight service is owned by, and I have a good name. I was getting ready to enroll in ACNP anyways, then I came across Case Western Reserve where I can not only get my ACNP, but I can also get a sub-specialty in Flight Nursing which was right up my alley. Trust me, my plan is meticulous, I have spoken with all the individuals necessary within this program, and have done the appropriate leg work before applying, this is my best option.

Also, I am not trying to hastily get on with a flight service. Like I said, I know the hiring managers, flight crew, medical directors, marketing directors, clinical education directors, etc. If I wanted it, with 2 more years experience as a Second Nurse in Trauma, it is mine. I am taking things slow, and getting the ACNP I have always wanted. I have already completed Pre-med, I just don't see any reason to put my chem degree under training as it is not a medical credential. Once I finish nurse practitioner, I will be making the jump to medical school.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

medicRob said:


> [
> I was going ACNP path anyways. I will be working the same trauma unit as a Nurse practitioner and on the chopper as well, I just recently took the MCAT and will be going to med school after that.
> 
> I could get on with the flight service as a BSN if I had 2 more years experience with no problem, I know the people, I work the trauma center
> ...



Sorry for two posts, didn't get back in time to edit the original. The service I will be applying for is a Trauma 1 owned chopper, most of our Flight Nurses are ACNP or at least MSN with cc/EMT-P as we work with one of the most aggressive trauma centers in the country, and accept patients from all over the world via our fixed wing service and from 3 different states with our rotor wing. The requirement is BSN with 3 - 5 years experience, and EMT-IV or EMT-P (Preferably P), PHTLS, ACLS, PALS, NRP, Preferably instructorship in all of them, CCRN or CFRN or FP-C with cc.  We fly patients in from other trauma 1's for critical procedures they cannot get any where else.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Why acnp if you are going to medical schoo
l anyway


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Why acnp if you are going to medical schoo
> l anyway



Because when you work at this specific medical center as a nurse practitioner, you not only gain a wealth of experience and knowledge, they also pay for medical school at that same University.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Because when you work at this specific medical center as a nurse practitioner, you not only gain a wealth of experience and knowledge, they also pay for medical school at that same University.



Man you got a great plan.  My wife doesn't want to move to cleveland.  We'll see about moving to tennessee!


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Man you got a great plan.  My wife doesn't want to move to cleveland.  We'll see about moving to tennessee!



To be honest, I don't want to move to Cleveland either. I love Nashville. If you move to Nashville, jimi PM me, I will point you in the direction of the best ICU / ER jobs. You will have to become an EMT-IV though, we do not have EMT-I. If you move past Fall 2011, you will become EMT-Advanced.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

I will be a paramedic before I leave Austin!


----------



## medicRob (Aug 17, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> I will be a paramedic before I leave Austin!



Good. You can move to TN and we can take an EMT-LMNOP course together and high-five people out of cardiac arrest.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 17, 2010)

Excellent don't forget the telekinetic ETI, with jedi-RSI


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have not checked into that program interesting but I have to warn those to be very careful on limitations. Most states NP is limited to their specialty, thus limiting a career. Although, it sounds great what if you get tired or really what can a NP perform and do within reason of that a regular Flight Nurse cannot? Again, not because of lack of education but rather limited resources and time restraint for flight care. 

As well, many flight programs are now under more and more scrutiny on costs and as predicted in the future flight programs will reduce in half. Again, specialty and costs for what? Long distance fixed wing will be in demand for specialty cases, but one needs to explore the market, the restrictive license which most states impose on NP's. As the reason AACN has each area as a speciality, not alike PA programs that are usually diverse alike the medical outline. Not bad... just unique. 

Not bashing; but one needs to be aware of the market and demands if one expects to spend thousands of dollars on an education. Attractiveness, is one thing but be sure that to get the best bang for your bucks and time... Most of the HEMS that employs NP's in my area are either specialty neonate or family practice with ER/ICU experience. As well, Houston used to have a "trauma/flight nurse" MSN program at one time several years ago...but; it might have fell to the waste side? 

R/r 911


----------



## medicRob (Aug 18, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have not checked into that program interesting but I have to warn those to be very careful on limitations. Most states NP is limited to their specialty, thus limiting a career. Although, it sounds great what if you get tired or really what can a NP perform and do within reason of that a regular Flight Nurse cannot? Again, not because of lack of education but rather limited resources and time restraint for flight care.
> 
> As well, many flight programs are now under more and more scrutiny on costs and as predicted in the future flight programs will reduce in half. Again, specialty and costs for what? Long distance fixed wing will be in demand for specialty cases, but one needs to explore the market, the restrictive license which most states impose on NP's. As the reason AACN has each area as a speciality, not alike PA programs that are usually diverse alike the medical outline. Not bad... just unique.
> 
> ...



Oh, I should've been more specific. I am going to do this sub-specialty program on TOP of my current ACNP program at Vandy. I am prepping my paperwork and sending my transcripts so they will be on file when I finish and get ready to transfer my MSN. Given the nature of HEMS, I don't think there are any skills an individual with a subspecialty in flight nursing can perform that an ACNP cannot on the same chopper, this will just give me experience in areas such as flight physiology, special considerations, functioning in the capacity of flight nurse, etc. I am sure I could get this with a position as a Flight Nurse with a BSN and a couple years experience in HEMS, but this is the route I would like to take. 

The Curriculum:
--------------------------------------------------
NURS 406	Flight Nursing Clinical Seminar I
1
NURS 404	Emergent Care of Children	
2
NURS 407	Flight Nursing Clinical Seminar II	
1
NURS 523	Advanced Internship in Flight Nursing
1-5
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 18, 2010)

> Case Western Reserve University Flight Nursing Acute Care Nurse Practitioner flight nursing



thats quite a mouthful.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> thats quite a mouthful.



that's what she said...


----------



## medicRob (Aug 18, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> that's what she said...



burn!


----------



## kpuente (Aug 18, 2010)

MedicRob to answer your question of where the best Trauma I center is in Cleveland. It is MetroHealth Hospital. I live up here in Cleveland right now. A lot of cities take there trauma patients to Metro. Flight crews are constantly landing there. If you want more info just go to metrohealth.org. Hope this helps.


----------



## medicRob (Aug 18, 2010)

kpuente said:


> MedicRob to answer your question of where the best Trauma I center is in Cleveland. It is MetroHealth Hospital. I live up here in Cleveland right now. A lot of cities take there trauma patients to Metro. Flight crews are constantly landing there. If you want more info just go to metrohealth.org. Hope this helps.



Fantastic. Thank you.


----------

